# FF version 22.5



## Griff (Jan 31, 2009)

I've started cooking and elected to break in the new WSM 22.5. Afterall this is a contest where only I will know if everything came out OK. I did notice a leak where the Maverick probe wire comes out under the lid. It's not a roundness issue because it seals without the wire. Must be a lack of grease seal issue and there's only one way to correct that. I won't post any pics of what is inside until after the deadline so as not to influence the judges unduely (besides they may not have received their envelopes of cash yet).


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks kind of cold there Griff, What's the temp? (not in  the WSM)   

Pigs


----------



## Griff (Jan 31, 2009)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Looks kind of cold there Griff, What's the temp? (not in  the WSM)
> 
> Pigs



Hey Pigs. It was +2* when I started the cook but has dropped to +1 now.


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 31, 2009)

Don't worry too much about the leakage where the probe goes under the lid Griff, I still get that on my one WSM that does not have the eyelets installed. It's not that big a deal and it will get a little better with the more cooks you do on it, but it will still leak a little.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 31, 2009)

Lookin' good Griff.
Uh..where's the sun?


----------



## NewHeart (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't know where Griff lives but according to the ol' almanac, in Anchorage:
Date	              Sunrise	Sunset	
Jan 31, 2009	9:21 AM	5:05 PM

There ain't a heckuva lot of daylight this time of year!


----------



## Unity (Jan 31, 2009)

That's sure a shiny cooker. 

--John


----------



## wittdog (Jan 31, 2009)

Wait till the water starts to run from the therm and the smoke and water condense on the door...


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Jan 31, 2009)

IF it were cold here I would beat your azz!

(trash talk)

Got the Chubby going with a special package. It don't care what the temp is outside. (More trash talk)

Good luck!!


----------



## gsmith (Jan 31, 2009)

we broke in a new one also

http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLandin ... tos_button


----------



## wittdog (Jan 31, 2009)

I"m interested to hear your thoughts on the 22.5


----------



## gsmith (Feb 1, 2009)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I"m interested to hear your thoughts on the 22.5



not sure who's thoughts you wanted to hear so I posted mine on the other thread    

http://www.bbq-4-u.com/forum/viewtopic. ... sc&start=0


----------



## Finney (Feb 2, 2009)

ronbeaux50 said:
			
		

> IF it were cold here I would beat your azz!
> 
> (trash talk)
> 
> ...



That just don't sound right.  :?


----------

